# Turbo e34



## LeedixQ (7 mo ago)

Hi!

I'm looking into buying an e34. I would really like to turbo it aswell. Since the 518, 520, 525 are cheaper than the higher power ones I'm thinking of eventually doing a complete engineswap for a later gen engine. At the moment I have my sights set on a m52b28. Not sure if it is good for boost tho since it's aluminium. If anyone has experience with boosting the m52/m50 engines I'd love some insight into it. Im thinking about 450hp if it is possible. And if it is how much would I have to rebuild the engine? Rebuilding the engine is sort of the point of this project and I'm not planing on getting done in a week with it. Anything helps 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

If you want boost, look for M30, iron block can hold more boost than newer aluminium.

Difficult to find nowadays though. There was time, when I was looking.


----------



## LeedixQ (7 mo ago)

Okay so you think that I should scrap my m52 ideas entirely, or is there still hope that I can squeeze out 450hp out of an m52?

And also I forgot to mention this but I'm thinking of doing e85 aswell.

This car is kind of practice for building other stuff later, I felt that a bmw inline 6 was the next step for me. I've worked on older volvos before (sweden things  ) older being Volvo Duett from the 60's. I just felt that 90's bmw was a good stepping stone into building more modern engines.


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

Much can be done on newer engines also, but should be more careful how to do it.


----------



## LeedixQ (7 mo ago)

How much do you think you'd have to modify the engine itself for it to be capable of taking about 450hp? Are we talking gaskets or are talking pistons e.g? Or is the block itself just not good for that type of boost and power?


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm not mechanic enough to give you answers. I've heard of more than one M30B34, doing 400-500hp with original parts inside. 
Suspension and brakes can be easily upgraded with m5 parts.

Rust is biggest reason why e34 is becoming rare.

I had M43, M54 and now I have M47 and M57.
Later two are with turbo.


----------



## LeedixQ (7 mo ago)

Okay. Might be looking into some other engines then.


----------

